# 3 Needed for CC Shootout



## justndavis (May 3, 2010)

3 excuses caused me to loose my team one-by-one. Need 3 EXP Anglers to fish the CC Shootout in Freeport. Will be an overnight trip, so no "let me check with my wife" deals. If you have tournament exp and a willing wallet, call me or text 713-837-6881 Justin.


----------

